# شوزات ساعات مناكير



## الشوووق996 (27 يناير 2013)

شوزات ساعات

أعـــــلان ✉  Ĺãďŷ şhoop ♡
عن توفر التالي وباسعار خياليه 
لفتــره محـدوده 

شوزات تومس 
قلتر أحمر 40 بـ110 ريال 

قلتر رمـادي+كحلي+اسـود 
دانتيل وردي+مخطط أسود 
180 ريـــآل 

ساعات موستـآش أصليه ذهبي+أسود 230 ريال 

2BB
2BB
2BB

تقليـد لون ذهبي فقط 160 ريال 

ساعات كاسيو 100ريال 
2BB
مناكير كافيار 35 ريال 
2BB
http://tiny.cc/35i2ow
http://tiny.cc/56i2ow
http://tiny.cc/t7i2ow
http://tiny.cc/raj2ow
http://tiny.cc/5fk2ow
http://tiny.cc/idj2ow
http://tiny.cc/78w9ow

مجموعه الكافيار 12 لون مختلف 100 ريال 

منـآكير مطفي 30 ريال 
2BB

الفرو 20 ريال 
http://tiny.cc/v9w9ow
http://tiny.cc/oax9ow
http://tiny.cc/9ax9ow
http://tiny.cc/gcx9ow
http://tiny.cc/ghx9ow
http://tiny.cc/5hx9ow


مناكيـــر مضيئه 25 
تاخذين 2 بـ40 ريال 
2BB


اساور سبايكي ذهبي 40 ريال 
2BB

سلاسل موستاش 30 ريال 
حلق موستـآش 25 ريال 
2BB

خواتم موستاش لون تيفاني 25 ريال 
حلــق الكــف بسلسله 25 ريال 

شنط سيلين درجه اولى 380 ريال
2BB

طباشير تلوين الشعر 
^ 24 لـون 140 ريال 
http://www.streamwoman.com/wp-conten...lkingtrend.jpg

http://up.black4berry.com/up9/13510130202.jpg

‏​
جهاز لف الشعر سهل وسريع عباره عن قطعه
تتركب بالاستشوار وتلف الشعر مره روووعه 
100ريال
فديو توضيحي 
The Wind Spin Curl - YouTube
صوره للمنتج 
stars.com/i-vmouj.jpg

الـه الرسم ع الاظافر 90ريال 
2BB

للتواصــــل •-̶̶◂
واتس اب » •-̶̶ ◂ +966562308614

BB: » •-̶̶ ◂. ☑ PIN:22C4262F 
@>--

‏​اللهم من ساهم في نشره فوسع عليه في رزقه وبارك له في جميع أموره 
B.c [email protected]>--



المسوقه شوق 


tel:0590378141 للاتصال
Pin: 27B619C8 البلاك بيري
@shosho1630 تويتر


الفيس بوك http://www.facebook.com/Mtjrshog?ref=hl


----------



## الشوووق996 (27 يناير 2013)

*رد: شوزات ساعات مناكير*

سبحان الله


----------



## الشوووق996 (28 يناير 2013)

*رد: شوزات ساعات مناكير*

سبحان الله


----------



## جوو الرياض (28 يناير 2013)

*رد: شوزات ساعات مناكير*

جميل بالتوووفيق لك شووووووق،،،،


----------



## الشوووق996 (29 يناير 2013)

*رد: شوزات ساعات مناكير*

سبحان الله


----------

